# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Monihaaraiset pikaratikat

## Sami Koskinen

> Pidätkö siitä, että joudut matkustamaan metroasemalle 1-1,5 km matkan bussilla?Pitäisitkö tätä parempana sitä, että metron tasoinen vaunu tulee kotipysäkillesi ja kulkee suoraan keskustaan?


Itse kun olen monihaaraista light railia järkeillyt, olen havainnut yhden ongelman johon en ole keksinyt tai kuullut vastausta. Ongelma on sama kuin suorilla busseilla esikaupungista keskustaan, lähellä keskustaa näitä vaunuja luulisi olevan ruuhkaksi asti. Jos kaikilta haaroilta tulee vaunu tälle yhteiselle osuudelle, niitä luulisi olevan "tarpeeksi" sitten lähellä keskustaa.   :Rolling Eyes:  Ja eikös tällaisessa monihaaraihmeessä toteudu myös sellainen ilmiö, että palvelutasossa on huomattavia eroja keskustaa lähellä olevien esikaupunkialueiden ja keskustasta kaukana olevien esikaupunkien välillä? Järkeilin, että kunkin runkolinjasta haarautuvan linjauksen jälkeen on keskustasta poispäin menossa aina yksi vaunu vähemmän, jolloin kaukaisimmilla latvoilla kävisi vain vähän vaunuja? 

Olen itse vain maallikko enkä ole perehtynyt asioihin tarpeeksi. Esiintyykö tällaista ilmiötä todellisuudessa vai onko siihen ratkaisu?

----------


## late-

> Ongelma on sama kuin suorilla busseilla esikaupungista keskustaan, lähellä keskustaa näitä vaunuja luulisi olevan ruuhkaksi asti.


Pikaratikan yksikkökoko voi kuitenkin olla olennaisesti busseja suurempi, jolloin ruuhka on vastaavasti pienempi. Asiaa voi ajatella niinkin, että haaraton metrokin joutuu kuljettamaan lähelle saman määrän matkustajia eikä vuoroväli silti ole mahdottoman lyhyt. 90 sekuntia on valojen kierron puolesta vielä hallittavissa pintaliikenteessä sopivin järjestelyin.

Luonnollisesti monihaaraisella ratkaisulla pitää herkästi kuljettaa hieman enemmän tyhjää kapasiteettia ja siten useampia vaunuja koska vuoroja ei voida jakaa aivan tasan matkustajamäärien suhteessa ja kaikille haaroille on tarjottava mielekäs vuoroväli. Tältä osin linjastoa pitää miettiä huolella. On myös mahdollista tulla hajauttaa linjastoa muuallakin kuin ulkohaaroilla.




> Ja eikös tällaisessa monihaaraihmeessä toteudu myös sellainen ilmiö, että palvelutasossa on huomattavia eroja keskustaa lähellä olevien esikaupunkialueiden ja keskustasta kaukana olevien esikaupunkien välillä?


Riippuu kulkeeko monikin ratikan runkoreitti lähellä olevan lähiön läpi. Ensisijainen suunnitteluperuste lienee kunkin alueen oma tarve. Vastaavasti metron kanssa osa pysäkeistä saa omaa tarvettaan parempaa palvelua.




> Järkeilin, että kunkin runkolinjasta haarautuvan linjauksen jälkeen on keskustasta poispäin menossa aina yksi vaunu vähemmän, jolloin kaukaisimmilla latvoilla kävisi vain vähän vaunuja?


Käytännössä luultavasti näin. Vaunujen yhdistämistä ja erottelemista lennossa on väläytelty, mutta pikaratikoilla näin ei kai tehdä missään. Astetta hitaammilla lähijunilla moista kyllä harrastetaan paljonkin.

Monihaaraisia moderneja pikaratikoitakaan ei maailmalta kovin montaa esimerkiksi asti löydy. Useimmat ovat jykevämpiä stadtbahneja tai kevyempiä lähiratikoita. Kölnissä on jokseenkin haarautuva verkko, joka kuitenkin saamieni tietojen mukaan ohittaa ydinkeskustan ja käyttää keskeisilläkin paikoilla varsin harvaa pysäkkiväliä. Konseptina kyse on siis osittain maailmalla ja olevien ratkaisujen yhdistelmästä.

----------


## JE

> Käytännössä luultavasti näin. Vaunujen yhdistämistä ja erottelemista lennossa on väläytelty, mutta pikaratikoilla näin ei kai tehdä missään. Astetta hitaammilla lähijunilla moista kyllä harrastetaan paljonkin.


Tietysti kesken matkan vaunuja on turha yhdistellä tai erotella. Pysäkillä se toki onnistuu lyhyessäkin ajassa, esim. Wiener Lokalbahnilla, jonka radalla Wienistä Badeniin ajetaan osa matkasta kahden yksikön junina, osa vain yhdellä yksiköllä. Ongelmitta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kaksi kommenttia:

1. Monihaaraisten pikaratikoiden käytännön järjestely

Monihaaraisia pikaraitiotielinjastoja on useissa eri kaupungeissa, itse tutustumiani mm. Köln, Düsseldorf, Basel, Karlsruhe. Yleensä linjasto on järjestetty niin, että kaikilla linjoilla on sama vuoroväli, ja kapasiteetti säädellään vaunun koolla. Esimerkiksi Kölnissä ja Düsseldorfissa kaikilla linjoilla on 10 minuutin vuoroväli, Baselissa 7,5 minuutin. Joissakin kaupungeissa käytetään myös 15 ja 20 minuutin perustiheyksiä, mutta tällöin yleensä kaikille haaroille ajetaan vähintään kahta linjaa.

Runko-osuuksilla sitten kulkee esimerkiksi Düsseldorfissa viisi eri suuntiin kulkevaa linjaa, joiden vuoroväli on yhteensä 2 minuuttia. Koska liikennevalot ja etuudet on synkronoitu vuoroväliin, vaunuja tulee tasan kahden minuutin välein.

Linjojen päissä vuoroväli on alhaisimmillaan tasavuorovälin perustiheys, esimerkiksi 10 minuuttia. Vilkkaimmille haaroille ohjataan joskus 2 - 3 linjaa, jolloin vuoroväli on selvästikin tiheämpi.

Monimutkaisissa linjastoissa eri linjat saattavat eri osuuksilla kulkea eri "runkoreittejä". Esimerkiski Etelä-Espoon ja Helsingin välisessä pikaraitiotielinjastossa lopputilanteessa jotkut linjat voitaisiin ohjata Tapiolasta Jokerille, jotkut Otaniemen kautta Munkkiniemeen (sieltä edelleen esim. Pasilaan) ja jotkut Länsiväylän ja Lauttasaaren kautta keskustassa.

2. Junien jakaminen ja kokoaminen

Wien-Badenin linjan lisäksi junien jakaminen ja kokoaminen on arkipäivää San Franciscossa. San Franciscossa lisäksi nimenomaan kootaan kahden eri haaran vaunut yhteen ennen tunnelipikaratikka-osuutta.

Wien-Badenissa systeemi toimi hyvin eikä siinä ollut ongelmia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Monihaaraisia pikaraitiotielinjastoja on useissa eri kaupungeissa, itse tutustumiani mm. Köln, Düsseldorf, Basel, Karlsruhe. Yleensä linjasto on järjestetty niin, että kaikilla linjoilla on sama vuoroväli, ja kapasiteetti säädellään vaunun koolla. Esimerkiksi Kölnissä ja Düsseldorfissa kaikilla linjoilla on 10 minuutin vuoroväli, Baselissa 7,5 minuutin. Joissakin kaupungeissa käytetään myös 15 ja 20 minuutin perustiheyksiä, mutta tällöin yleensä kaikille haaroille ajetaan vähintään kahta linjaa.


Lisään tähän listaan erinomaisena esimerkkinä Prahan. Kuvasivuilla oli Mannheimin linjakartta kuvattuna yhdestä HKL:n ostamasta vaunusta. Sekin oli monihaarainen: Kaupungin laidalta tulevat linjat kiersivät eri reittejä keskustan solmukohtaan. Omasta kokemuksesta en Mannheimia tunne, mutta Prahan tunnen.

Painotan tässä sitä, mistä Mikkokin kertoi, eli monihaaraisuuden rakenteesta. Kyse ei ole helsinkiläisen esikaupunkibussilinjaston kopiosta (tähti-viuhka), vaan siitä, että samalle radalle yhdistyy muutama linja, jotka toisaalla taas eroavat.

Tämä poikkeaa myös siitä, minkälainen on metron ja liityntäliikenteen rakenne, joka myös on tähti-viuhka. Tosin muutamat liityntälinjat ajavat idässä kahden metroaseman väliä, jolloin rakenne on pikemminkin tähti-lenkki.

Friscossa Muni Metro on tähti-viuhka. Systeemi on lähes sama, kuin jos meillä olisi idässä liityntälinjat ratikoita, jotka jatkavat metrorataa ja lopulta tunnelissa keskustaan. Tunnelin rajallisen kapasiteetin vuoksi vaunut on kytkettävä yhteen. Wiener Lokal Bahnen systeemi on tavallaan nurin päin. Junat tulevat 2-vaunuisina kohti Wieniä, mutta vain yksi vaunu jatkaa keskustaan Oopperan pysäkille. Syynä junan katkaisemiseen on käsitykseni mukaan aivan keskustassa olevien pysäkkien pituus - tai lyhyys.

Oikein rakennetussa haarautuvassa järjestelmässä vaunujen kytkentätarve tuskin tulee vastaan. Verkko palvelee paremmin haarautuessaan sekä kaupungin laidoilla että keskustassa. Ja maanpäällisellä radalla voidaan ajaa tiheämpää vuoroväliä kuin tunnelissa.

Haarautumisella vältetään tarpeettomia keskittämisen ongelmia, ja samalla joukkoliikenteen palvelu paranee. Esikaupunkipäässä raitiotie ei tarvitse yhtä paljon haaroja kuin bussien viuhka, koska yksi vaunu tai juna voi hoitaa 3-6 bussilinjan tehtävän.

Antero

----------

